# Many similar pictures



## BAGZZlash (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi!

I coded a support vector machine.
In order to test the classification power I'd like the algorithm to run over an image recognition problem. I'd need image data for that. In fact, I'd need two image packages: The first package should contain similar motives (e.g. flowers). The other packages as well, but the images there should be very different from the ones in the first package (e.g. sausages ).
Both packages should contain a lot of images (the more the better, but more than 100 images per package in the least). Additionally, the images should be same-sized (could be scaled, of course) and be taken from more or less the same angle.
Does anyone know where to find something like that or at least where to begin to search?

Kind regards
BAGZZlash​


----------

